# Too many decorations?



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

I just upgraded by Betta's tank from a 5 gallon to a 10 gallon and I went a little crazy decorating. Will all of these pink decorations freak him out? Idk if its too much lol.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No that's not to many lol it will keep him entertained. And I'm sure that's less then some people up here have lol


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

It looks nice to a human.


> Idk if its too much lol.


In my opinion yes, Get rid of all the ornaments and stick in another 6 or more plants like you already have, also some floating plants are a must in my opinion


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

Remove all of the ornaments? I spent a good bit of money on them, maybe I should've asked before I bought them. Will this be okay for now until I can buy some more plants?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Its just his opinion. if you like it and your tank is clean and well taken care of its fine it means he will be happy too, if he wasn't happy then he would show you himself. You already have live plants in it at the moment so that's a plus


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks @eatmice2010 He seems to be acting the same as he usually does, which is happy! Lol. I'll keep an eye out for any changes in his behavior and if I see he's acting different I'll take out some of the decoration.s


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

Your tanks is fine, you can add more plants down the line. The only thing i would suggest is getting some floating plants for the top to give him some cover. Its ok to have deocrations in there, dont worry. 
As much as we try to have tanks that emulate natural habitat, its ok to put your personal stamp on it. I feel each tank is an expression of the keepers personality, lord knows if we didnt they would all look alike lol.
So basically what i am trying to say is, leave the decor in there if ya want, add some more plants and some floaters for cover, and enjoy your betta in his new home.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome @Brittneybanana 

^i agree


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you! What kind of floating plants do you recommend?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well A couple is floater or there's duckweed which gets invasive fast but it's easy to get rid up when it gets over populated.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes Its just my opinion, 
Do me a favor with those ornaments?

Take them out of the tank and run a pair of nylon stockings over them, If the stockings snag on any part so will your bettas tail resulting in rips. You can use a bit of sand paper to smooth down any snags.

Are those ornaments aquarium safe? Will they leech chemicals into the water? Where did you buy them?


----------

